# How do I feed a baby pigeon?



## pollygoh2002 (Dec 31, 2020)

I have a wild baby pigeon. I guesstimate he is 3-4 weeks old. All of a sudden his parents won't feed him any more and his parents and his flock are attacking him. I don't know why. He can't fly yet, still has some baby feathers on his head. I have some Passwell baby formula and a syringe. I have fed a couple of 10 week old parrots before but I've never fed a baby pigeon. How do I feed him?


----------



## pollygoh2002 (Dec 31, 2020)

Rockin Roller said:


> Sounds like the little guy is on his own.He needs to learn how to fend for himself.
> Try feeding him seed and showing him water.
> Just tap the seed with your finger like a bird eating and same with the water wet your finger and touch his beak it should follow your finger to the water.Be patient.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks Rockin Roller. I will try that next. A little while ago I fed him 25 warm green peas. That went down well and he seems content. His crop is big else I would've fed him 30 peas. I think his mother fed him a little this morning. His father is disgusted because I cleaned out the old nest which was really dirty. He and his wife have left home and making a new nest next door, so more eggs on the way. Little baby is happy in a cat carrier for the time being until he gets strong enough to fly. I want him to stay near his flock so he can rejoin them later.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

At three weeks of age you should be offering the bird* small seeds* such as finch, canary, or parakeet. 
It is just about old enough to be eating and drinking on its own. 
If you post a pic of the baby, I will be able to tell you how much you need to intervene. Most importantly
he needs to stay warm or he will have a problem with his digestive system.

Keep me posted

Good Luck


----------



## pollygoh2002 (Dec 31, 2020)

pollygoh2002 said:


> Thanks Rockin Roller. I will try that next. A little while ago I fed him 25 warm green peas. That went down well and he seems content. His crop is big else I would've fed him 30 peas. I think his mother fed him a little this morning. His father is disgusted because I cleaned out the old nest which was really dirty. He and his wife have left home and making a new nest next door, so more eggs on the way. Little baby is happy in a cat carrier for the time being until he gets strong enough to fly. I want him to stay near his flock so he can rejoin them later.





mercedes15 said:


> At three weeks of age you should be offering the bird* small seeds* such as finch, canary, or parakeet.
> It is just about old enough to be eating and drinking on its own.
> If you post a pic of the baby, I will be able to tell you how much you need to intervene. Most importantly
> he needs to stay warm or he will have a problem with his digestive system.
> ...


Thank you for your advice Mercedes 15. Baby pigeon was being chased, knocked over and viciously pecked on the head by 2-3 other full-grown pigeons, reasons unknown. I watched his father refuse to feed him this morning. My purpose is to help him to get strong enough to fend for himself. These are the reasons I intervened and decided to feed him until he is strong enough to look after himself. I will send a photo next time. Right now he is exhausted from running away from the others. I will try to offer him small seeds and water soon.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

It's normal for pigeons to attack a young one out of the nest. At that age they can be fed 90 peas per day divided into 3 meals of 30 each. This depends on how quick the crop empties. There should be plenty of droppings inbetween feedings. Droppings will be mushy and green when getting fed peas. After a day of handfeeding peas you can start leaving a small bowl of peas with him. They quickly learn to eat peas by themselves and then you can start adding small seeds.

It's also normal for the parents to start a new nest when the first lot of babies are about 2 weeks old.

You will need to do a soft release with this one. But we can discuss this later when the baby is much older and ready.


----------



## Vic p (12 mo ago)

HELP PLEASE I REALLY NEED HELP . I have two pigeon eggs at home and I don’t now what to do help please I checked with the lantern but one of them show all yellow and the other one show a big mark of red but just in one part can someone please help me are their alive or dead ?


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

pollygoh2002 said:


> Thank you for your advice Mercedes 15. Baby pigeon was being chased, knocked over and viciously pecked on the head by 2-3 other full-grown pigeons, reasons unknown. I watched his father refuse to feed him this morning. My purpose is to help him to get strong enough to fend for himself. These are the reasons I intervened and decided to feed him until he is strong enough to look after himself. I will send a photo next time. Right now he is exhausted from running away from the others. I will try to offer him small seeds and water soon.


You may want to keep baby. Or take to a different flick. Not the 1 that attacked the babe. Keep away from that flock. Use logic and common sense please.


----------



## Vic p (12 mo ago)

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME !! I HAVE TWO BABY EGGS IN MY HOME AND ONE HAS BLOOD VESSELS EACH DAY THE EGG IS REDER WHAT TPDO I FEED HIM WHEN HE IS BORN. AN SOMEONE HELP ME AND UNLESS YOUR IDEA IS NOT TO KILL THE EGGS I WILL HEAR YOU !


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

Rockin Roller said:


> Fit and Chic,
> The parents of this baby are part of the flock this little guy was supposed to be part of and join,Taking the youngster to a different flock will only further stress and confuse the youngster.
> If the bird is successfully released it will return to this kind person to be fed again.
> I disagree with your reply.
> ...


Ok here is are facts re pigeons. Because of situation you described.....do not put young bird w that flock. It may happen again. Keep bird for a bit. Parents rejected the bird for reasons you do NOT KNOW. PIGEONS-FACT- JOIN OTHER FLOCKS I HAVE 1 THAT MOVES TO OTHER FLOCKS. DEPENDS ON BIRD PERSONALITY. PLEASE DO _NOT_ CLAIM STRESSING WHEN YOU DO NOT KNOW THIS IS THE CASE. YOU ARE NOT THE KNOW IT ALL. I KNOW YOU ARE AWARE OF THE SITUATION BECAUSE YOU ARE THERE. IM NOT. BUT----KEEP BIRD AWAY FROM THAT FLOCK. THIS IS AN OBVIOUS ANSWER. 
PLEASE DO NOT ARGUE W ME. IM ADVISING YOU. USE THIS INFO, ---THINK----, AND FIGURE IT OUT.


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

It will not confuse and STRESS bird. Not true. Get over it.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

I agree with Rockin Roller,

yes, taking the bird to a different flock would definitely cause more confusion and stress for the bird. The best solution at this point is to take care of the bird until he is old enough, especially since he’s so young. Then decide if you want to keep it as a pet, or release it back to the original group of birds it came from. Of coarse it’s you decision.

‘Good Luck


----------



## Vic p (12 mo ago)

WHAT IS A FLOCK !


----------



## Vic p (12 mo ago)

WHAT DO FOOD DO I GIVE HIM WHEN IT IS BORN ?


----------



## Vic p (12 mo ago)

CAN SOMEONE HELP ME PLEASE THOSE EGGA ARE LIVING THINGS !


----------



## Vic p (12 mo ago)

Vic p said:


> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME PLEASE THOSE EGGA ARE LIVING THINGS !


HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

pollygoh2002 said:


> Thanks Rockin Roller. I will try that next. A little while ago I fed him 25 warm green peas. That went down well and he seems content. His crop is big else I would've fed him 30 peas. I think his mother fed him a little this morning. His father is disgusted because I cleaned out the old nest which was really dirty. He and his wife have left home and making a new nest next door, so more eggs on the way. Little baby is happy in a cat carrier for the time being until he gets strong enough to fly. I want him to stay near his flock so he can rejoin them later.


How is the baby doing btw?


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

Rockin Roller said:


> No one's arguing with you.
> Your not in touch with this situation.
> Being suggestive and helpful,not forcefully advising.
> Fact is your not helping.
> ...


I can say the same about yourself dear. I deal w pigeons daily. The birds love me. I observe daily w bird behaviors. Do not put in that flock. It will occur again and bird will be pecked to death. YOU ARE IN THE WRONG CLEARLY, PLAIN AS DAY. HOLD ONTO BIRD. DO NOT THINK YOU ARE RIGHT HERE. STOP YOUR BEHAVIOR NOW. YOU ARE WRONG!!!!


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

Rockin Roller said:


> You need to get over it.
> 
> Its not about you Fit and Chic.


You grow up DUMMY. Daaa no kidding it's not about me. Stop and get real. YOU LEARN FROM THIS FOOL. SERIOUSLY GROW UP. NOT TALKING ABOUT ME. GET OFF THIS SITE IF YOU BELIEVE ITS ABOUT YOU. AND YOUR WAWA FEELINGS. NEV SAID ITS ABOUT ME. YOU ARE THE FOOL.


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

FITANDCHIC said:


> You grow up DUMMY. Daaa no kidding it's not about me. Stop and get real. YOU LEARN FROM THIS FOOL. SERIOUSLY GROW UP. NOT TALKING ABOUT ME. GET OFF THIS SITE IF YOU BELIEVE ITS ABOUT YOU. AND YOUR WAWA FEELINGS. NEV SAID ITS ABOUT ME. YOU ARE THE FOOL.


Take bird to somebody who can care for it. OBVIOUSLY you cannot and are highly IRRESPONSIBLE.


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

FITANDCHIC said:


> Take bird to somebody who can care for it. OBVIOUSLY you cannot and are highly IRRESPONSIBLE.


Quit fighting w me and deal w reality.


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

You are embarrassing yourself. Deal w issue APPROPRIATELY


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

Rockin Roller said:


> Just wow.
> Its all about you deary.
> No mention of anything to do with helping this kind person with caring for an orphaned bird.
> 
> ...


GO TAKE YOUR MEDS.
YOU ARE A PSYCHIATRIC MESS.
YOU ARE OFF THE ROCKER.
A


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

Rockin Roller said:


> Whatever your problem is,its not mine.
> That's how I Roll.
> [/_Go medicate_


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

Rockin Roller said:


> Darling you have been on this platform since 2020.
> And only have195 posts
> I'm sure they are not all angry negative posts.
> But now I'm not so sure.
> ...


TAKE YOUR MEDS LOSER


----------



## pollygoh2002 (Dec 31, 2020)

Rockin Roller said:


> Hi there ,
> How's the orphaned baby pigeon holding up?
> And apologies for getting off topic with the negative member on your post.


He's going ok now, eating seeds and grain, multigrain bread, boiled rice. He is big and practises flying a lot. Still being attacked by the adult birds so I'm considering putting him in a cage until he gets a bit stronger.

See his photo taken just now. He's in the foreground. Directly behind him is a full-grown adult male pigeon so you can see how big baby is. Sometimes he doesn't fold his wing back right, sometimes he does.


----------



## pollygoh2002 (Dec 31, 2020)

Rockin Roller said:


> Your doing a great job.
> His just way too young to be with the rest of the birds,once the yellows are gone and it can make noise ,I'm sure the bird will be fine.
> Well done.


Thank you Rockin Roller.

I am learning more and more about pigeons through this baby.
White Wings is the attacking pigeon. He and his wife are now making a nest from Baby's old nest.
Baby wants to stay in his nest. White Wings won't let him because wife is ready to lay eggs.

Baby is intelligent. I am teaching him to respect White Wings and give him space to make his nest and have babies.

Baby's father "Brutus" is now very proud of his baby because of how much he has learned in such a short time. Dad Brutus and his wife are now still feeding baby off and on. Must be because they want him to be weaned.

I'm learning too.


----------

